# Thousands of books, what do I do?



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Now that I only read ebooks, my wife wants me to give my 2000+ books to the library so she can reclaim our basement. I have never given away books, I guess you could say I am a collector. For a short while I even collected old books, like from the 16th century to the 19th century. It will be very hard for me to give them away. Of course I would keep a few of my favorite books that I like to reread and are not yet out in Kindle format. What have you folks done with your books, or is it too soon to even consider such a move?

Steve


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know about valuable books but, I routinely donate books to my local library even if they don't keep it they can get money by selling it at the annual book sale.  That way the books are still being read and I can promote reading for many non Kindle owning barbarians.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I gave them all to the library over the last year.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

It's weird how so many of us have an emotional attachment to our DTBs.  I also feel the need to keep every book I've every read.  But the Kindle is helping me realize that I have no reason to hang on to them or to let them consume all my office space.  

And I think it's such a good idea to give them to charity so others can have the same enjoyment that I did.  OK, so, I haven't given them away yet, but I'm getting closer.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Now that I only read ebooks, my wife wants me to give my 2000+ books to the library so she can reclaim our basement. I have never given away books, I guess you could say I am a collector. For a short while I even collected old books, like from the 16th century to the 19th century. It will be very hard for me to give them away. Of course I would keep a few of my favorite books that I like to reread and are not yet out in Kindle format. What have you folks done with your books, or is it too soon to even consider such a move?
> 
> Steve


....depends upon what she has in mind for the basement... (laundry? home theater? bar? strobes and poles? )

Seriously, tell her how much it would cost to replace your whole DTB library on the Kindle, and maybe she'll reconsider.

Maybe it depends on how they are arranged - in boxes stacked everywhere, or in nice floor-to-ceiling shelves?

Or you could rent one of those storage garages, put a nice lazyboy and a fridge in there and you're all set.

Don't give in.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I haven't given up my books yet. There are some books I don't think I could give up. I have 3 books autographed by Nora Roberts that my 3 daughters stood in line for hours to give me for Christmas one year. There is no way that I could give them away. 

Some I am replacing on the Kindle and those I'll take to work and share with my co-workers.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Our country is in very difficult times.  Across my state I hear stories about counties running out of money.  One of the universal cuts they make is to their county libraries.  They reduce hours.  They reduce the amount of money that can be spent on new books.  Therefore I find small rural counties within an easy drive and  donate my books to them.  They can use the books in their lending program, or they can sell the books.  Two of the libraries also accept jigsaw puzzles.  They have a table set up and people come in and do puzzles.  There are a select few that I will always keep.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Wait a minute people we are missing the important issue here.


Bosslady:  Tell us more about the strobes and pole.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I was just discussing this with my hubby today!  I started a library at the non profit that I work for and have donated 500+ books...and still have sooooo many dtbs left.  I didn't really realize how many books I had until a colleague of mine and I counted out the books for the office library and figured out that I brought in over 500 books.


----------



## JOkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

we recently donated over 300 books to goodwill. I called several used book stores & libraries, all of them had specific guidelines to follow in selections they'd accept. I understand their need for such but for convenience sake I chose to make one trip, park extremely close to the drop off area & give to goodwill. Many many excellent books in there that hopefully will find good homes.

looking at our bookshelves now you'd never know we donated. They're still full. Funny thing, one used bookseller was giving me a list of books they'd accept --- they were all authors I already knew I wanted to keep.

sooooooooo difficult to give them up & obviously _*can't*_ give them all up!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Many of my books I refuse to give up... but some I do donate. Sometimes I will give to the public library, some to the school (have to be careful there on what I give them!) and sometimes i give to the battered women's shelter.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Wait a minute people we are missing the important issue here.
> 
> Bosslady: Tell us more about the strobes and pole.


I wondered if I was the only person who saw that.

On topic, I still have all my DTBs. Many of them aren't replaceable on the Kindle yet, and some of them (like my signed Douglas Adams) won't be replaceable at all. And since Douglas Adams died, I can't even use Vampy's suggestion and get him to sign my oberon cover.
TM, do battered women's shelters really take used books? Our ladies' aid society recently adopted the local shelter as a mission for this year, and they were looking for suggestions on what to donate (after things like soap and pillows and immediately necessary things).


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Orrr.... finish the basement and turn it into a library/den/billiards room.

With a pole.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

and strobes.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> TM, do battered women's shelters really take used books? Our ladies' aid society recently adopted the local shelter as a mission for this year, and they were looking for suggestions on what to donate (after things like soap and pillows and immediately necessary things).


Ours does! And i think it is a great thing for them to have... gives those using the shleters a nice escape at times into a book. They also take toys, clothes, DVDs and about anything as long as in good shape and working. What they don't use or give to the those using the shelters, they sell (we have a few secondhand places that they sell through).

I would give your shelter a call and see if they will take them


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Right now I am starting to box up the books that I have replaced with Kindle books.  I was planning to take them to Half-Price books to pick up some spending money for more Kindle books, but I like the idea of donating them somewhere they can be used.  It is very difficult for me to part with books but I am making an effort.
I suspect that some favorites and my children's book collection will be around in DTB form for a good while.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> and strobes.


And a secret laboratory.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And a secret laboratory.


I thought that was a given. Narf!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I give many many books over to friends, to read and enjoy.
The rest I donate to the local library, and Salvation Army.
But yes, I still have book cases full. When your a voracious reader, it can't be helped!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have donated thousands of books over the past five years to Goodwill and the library, and that had nothing to do with my buying a Kindle.  These are all books that I know I won't be reading again.  After 30 years of collecting, my tastes have changed and I'm also discovering new authors that deserve a place on my shelves.

I did replace some favorites with kindlebooks, and I had a hard time getting rid of the dtvs.  I finally got ruthless and did it.  Someone else should get the benefit.  

Right now, I'm looking at my five shelf bookcase in the den and I'm thinking at least 2/3 of them can go.  Some of them are textbooks.  I figure if I haven't referred to them in five years, it's time for them to go.

Ask yourself if these are books you will read again.  If not, let them find a happy home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I thought that was a given. Narf!


Poit!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

But if we didn't have ears, wouldn't we look like weasels?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

They're BJ and the Broad,
Yes, BJ and the Broad.
She's a comic witch,
And he thinks he's a god.
Their brains have come unmoored.
They'll take over the board.
They're BJ--BJ and the Broad (Broad...Broad...Broad...)


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

I personally would have a hard time giving away any of my hardback copies unless I didn't really care for the book. Paperback may be a little easier to let go of. Anything I own that is signed by authors will have to be pried from the hands clutching them to my cold, dead corpse. I love the look of a nice full bookshelf. I even enjoy seeing some books laying around that I am working on reading. You have to admit there are some really attractive books out there with the nice full color dustjackets and interesting pictures. I think it encourages me to read more. 

I doubt even a Kindle will replace the desire to sit down with a big fat book occasionally to read old fashion style. At least I really hope it doesn't because I still have a whole shelf of books I bought that I haven't got around to reading yet. Oh yeah, there are the 3 boxes full still under my bed. Ok ok, I have two more boxes in the spare closet I have been hiding so I don't have to admit I bought them. Oops, did I really just order 4 more books last week. I forgot about those. LOL  

Can you tell I have a problem? It is almost impossible for me to walk in and out of a book store empty handed. I had to start deleting all the emails and thowing away coupons. I don't even go near a mall anymore. The book clubs are bad enough with buy one get one free hardbacks. Maybe the Kindle isn't that good of an idea after all. "One click buying" doesn't sound so safe anymore...


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

when I moved ~3 years ago from a 2-story house to a 2 bedroom apartment, I gave 56 bags of books to the local library.  Now my shelves/desk/bedside tables/under the bed overfloweth with books.  I got my kindle at the end of October and was able to give away 4 more bags of books to the library.  Yay, the shelves are only 1 book deep now!  There will be some that will never be Kindle-ized, but the vast majority will be digital.  I still like going to the bookstore with the shelves chock full of books and getting drawn to a book with interesting cover art, but once I chosen the book...  1-click!  If it's not available as an ebook, it's not a big deal, there are so many books to read and so few dollars in my bank account that I can choose something else.  However, I do make sure that all of a series is available BEFORE starting the series.  For example, I kindleized as many of McCaffrey's Pern series as I could get, but until the Dragonharper trilogy is available, I'm not starting.  Don't get me started with Mercedes Lackey.  Stoopit publishers!  Get cracking!  *shakes fist*


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> They're BJ and the Broad,
> Yes, BJ and the Broad.
> She's a comic witch,
> And he thinks he's a god.
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaha. Priceless, Jim!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have so many books I need to get rid of. I am sure it will come to 30 bags or more. I do not mind taking them to the library to donate but it will take me forever to get them there. I do not have a car and the only way I can get them there is to put them in my shopping cart and take them up there. This summer I gave away about 30 bags of books I found someone to come pick them up that was in another book group I was in. I wish I could find someone to come and get the books this time.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Anne said:


> I have so many books I need to get rid of. I am sure it will come to 30 bags or more. I do not mind taking them to the library to donate but it will take me forever to get them there. I do not have a car and the only way I can get them there is to put them in my shopping cart and take them up there. This summer I gave away about 30 bags of books I found someone to come pick them up that was in another book group I was in. I wish I could find someone to come and get the books this time.


Anne, there are a few charitys that will pick stuff up. In my area, I think it's the Vets and... and... nope, I can't remember the other one.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Anne said:


> I have so many books I need to get rid of. I am sure it will come to 30 bags or more. I do not mind taking them to the library to donate but it will take me forever to get them there. I do not have a car and the only way I can get them there is to put them in my shopping cart and take them up there. This summer I gave away about 30 bags of books I found someone to come pick them up that was in another book group I was in. I wish I could find someone to come and get the books this time.


Does this library have an organization(friends of the library for instance )? Maybe you could call and explain the situation. A volunteer may be able to come and help you.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Apparently, there's a topic I know less about than I thought...   Are the strobes really necessary?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've found homes for a good portion of my books on Freecycle. I replaced most of my favorites with Kindle versions. We're down from 4 bookcases to 1 and those are mainly the childrens books


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

kim said:


> Apparently, there's a topic I know less about than I thought... Are the strobes really necessary?


can't have the pole without strobes.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm edging closer to the idea of giving them away. A few years ago I transferred my video tape collection to DVD and gave away the tapes. It was very hard. I was one of the very first video collectors back in the late 70s and I had about 6000 tapes. I copied about 2000 of my favorites to DVD and gave the rest away to my friends. I think it may be too soon to give away my books, but I think that will have to be the ultimate conclusion at some point. I am just a collector by nature.

Steve


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

kim said:


> It's weird how so many of us have an emotional attachment to our DTBs. I also feel the need to keep every book I've every read. But the Kindle is helping me realize that I have no reason to hang on to them or to let them consume all my office space.
> 
> And I think it's such a good idea to give them to charity so others can have the same enjoyment that I did. OK, so, I haven't given them away yet, but I'm getting closer.


That is soooo me.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

kim said:


> Apparently, there's a topic I know less about than I thought... Are the strobes really necessary?


Probably not strictly necessary, but certainly it would add to the atmosphere. And once you've committed to putting a pole in your basement, why not go all out?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Probably not strictly necessary, but certainly it would add to the atmosphere. And once you've committed to putting a pole in your basement, why not go all out?


Which also means a smoke machine.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Probably not strictly necessary, but certainly it would add to the atmosphere. And once you've committed to putting a pole in your basement, why not go all out?


Then you need music, beer stains on the carpet , and a back room that's dark and too expensive.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

kim said:


> Anne, there are a few charity's that will pick stuff up. In my area, I think it's the Vets and... and... nope, I can't remember the other one.


 I have not been able to find any Charity's that will come and pick up the books. They want you to bring the books to them. I wish I could find one that would pick up the books.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Does this library have an organization(friends of the library for instance )? Maybe you could call and explain the situation. A volunteer may be able to come and help you.


That is a idea maybe I could call the library and ask.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Verse 2:

They're BJ and the Broad,
Yes BJ and the Broad.
Ask any Mod
And she'll tell you they're both odd.
They have their posting fun
Until the night is done.
It's "teehee" play for BJ and the Broad...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Which also means a smoke machine.


My bad, I thought the smoke machine was a given.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Bridge:

Before the laughter dies
The filling has be poured
And a million meringue pies
Have been hurled at the board.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone else wonder how long BJ can keep going on this one?  I didn't realize the P&B theme HAD a bridge.  Don't get me wrong, I haven't been this entertained in days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Take 'em home, Jim.  Last verse:

They're BJ and the Broad
Yes, BJ and the Broad
They make you dance their tune
And then slap you with a cod.
They find their inner worth
In bringing Kindle mirth.
They're BJ, yes BJ and the Broad... Broad...Broad...Broad...

Narf!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Does anyone else wonder how long BJ can keep going on this one? I didn't realize the P&B theme HAD a bridge. Don't get me wrong, I haven't been this entertained in days.


The P&B bridge:

Before each night is done
Their plot will be unfurled.
By the dawning of the Sun
They'll take over the world.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad you liked it, Robin! 

When I get home, I'll do it with "American Pie."


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Verse 2:
> 
> They're BJ and the Broad,
> Yes BJ and the Broad.
> ...


Vampy is that you andyour poetry playing like you are BJ?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Back before Christmas there was a thread about donating books to the USO and various other military service organizations.  

We have places here that accept books, but then you buy them and donate them to another group and it goes in a cycle and no new books are given.  I have a stack that I am going to give to a lady who is trying to start an English language library down on the beach (Pacific coast).

There are places that want and need books you just need to look around and ask, like you have done.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> When I get home, I'll do it with "American Pie."


BJ, you have a very strange unique mind to have stuff like that just spill out of it 

I can't wait for the American Pie version.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Anju said:


> Vampy is that you andyour poetry playing like you are BJ?


Harrumph!

Ask LR--I channel Weird Al.

*ALL THE TIME!*


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ask LR--I channel Weird Al.


You're so lucky, all I can channel is a middle aged washer woman, but I don't speak Polish so I don't know what she is trying to tell me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> You're so lucky, all I can channel is a middle aged washer woman, but I don't speak Polish so I don't know what she is trying to tell me.


It probably has something to do with cabbage.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It probably has something to do with cabbage.


I do like the cabbage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> I do like the cabbage.


There ya go! You probably wouldn't (no right-thinking person does) if you weren't channeling her.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> There ya go! You probably wouldn't (no right-thinking person does) if you weren't channeling her.


Thanks Jim, now I can cancel that Rossetta Stone order.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju said:


> Back before Christmas there was a threasd about donating books to the USO and various other military service organizations.
> 
> We have places here that accept books, but then you buy them and donate them to another group and it goes in a cycle and no new books are given. I have a stack that I am going to give to a lady who is trying to start an English language library down on the beach (Pacific coast).
> 
> There are places that want and need books you just need to look around and ask, like you have done.


I wish I could find that thread. My problem is I can never find anyone that will pick the books.


----------



## Persephone76 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just another idea...put the books you don't want on bookmooch.com or paperbackswap.com and get books you do want that don't have kindle editions...or donate your swap points to charity.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Persephone76 said:


> Just another idea...put the books you don't want on bookmooch.com or paperbackswap.com and get books you do want that don't have kindle editions...or donate your swap points to charity.


I just want to get rid of the books I have. I only read books on my Kindle now.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> My bad, I thought the smoke machine was a given.


we have two. and DH said don't forget the mirrors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

bosslady said:


> we have two. and DH said don't forget the mirrors.


Lucky Gruntman! Apparently, there's a Pole in _any_ room he enters!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Now that I think about it, "channeling a Pole" may mean something entirely different than I originally thought.

Leslie!  Need a clarification here!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Anne said:


> I wish I could find that thread. My problem is I can never find anyone that will pick the books.


As someone else mentioned... someone from the Friends of the Library may come and pick them up (I have actually done pick-ups for our library).

Also, you might want to try calling local schools (especially ones that have a community service program) or local churches... they may very well have someone how would come pick them up and deliver to a charity.

If you have a local meals-on-wheels or other charity that does home visits/deliveries... maybe one of their volunteirs would agree to pick them up and deliver them.

You could even try the cab companies - you never know, maybe one would arrange a no-chrage pick-up for charity. People can be generous... maybe even one of your noghbors would do it... or someone from the YMCA, Boys and Girls Club, etc...

I am highly disappointed in your local chairities that they will not try to get someone to to your place tp pcik up items you want to daonate - very inconsiderate and short-sighted of them. You are giving to them, the least they can do is be helpful about it!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I keep those that have special meaning. Others I have given to my mom who ends up selling them in her annual garage sale (she can use the extra income).

I donated the rest to the church. Some were put in the library others were sold to raise money for mission trips.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

All our posts are dull.
Noooow it's time to cull.
Farmers don't fear the Reaper,
Nor do BJ and Robin Goodfellow!
(You can be like they are)
Come on, members!
(You can be like they are)
You can follow their lead!
(You can be like they are)
Come on members!
(You can be like they are)
Laughter's what you neeeed!

Laaaaa la la la la
Laaaaa la la la la


Loooove of Kindle's great.
Praaayyyy it's not too late.
Self-importance kills the man
Who gives himself too much rope.
(You can be like he is)
Come on members!
(You can be like she is)
Baby, listen to laughs.
(You may be like she is)
Come on members!
(You all drive Kias)
They're a couple of daaaaaaffs.

Laaaaa la la la la
Laaaaa la la la la


Guitar solo



Robin's found her place.
Jim's in outer space.
Here's the last verse of this song--
And it's clear that it mustn't go on.
The Net blew open and the Mods appeared--
Joaquin Phoenix grew a beard
The Mods declared them all too weird.
(They said, "Don't be afraid)
Come on, Robin!
(Mods said, "Dont be afraid)
Have another beer!
(The Mods don't get paid)
Come on, Robin!
(The Mods all just got laid)
We get another year!


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't plan to get rid of any hardcover books...they're all reference and I just can't do it.  Paperbacks are no big deal.  I have no attachment to them and they are all fiction.  Never did buy fiction in hardcover because of the price.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Could I please ask Robin and Jim to go to a private room while they flirt. Some of us are actually trying to stay on topic.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

TM said:


> As someone else mentioned... someone from the Friends of the Library may come and pick them up (I have actually done pick-ups for our library).
> 
> Also, you might want to try calling local schools (especially ones that have a community service program) or local churches... they may very well have someone how would come pick them up and deliver to a charity.
> 
> ...


TM thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

I will probably freecycle several of my books, donate others to the library, but there are several that I will be keeping, including all of my math textbooks.  One of my life goals is to get back to the text books and actually learn and understand the material, instead of just learning for the exams.

And I heartily endorse the idea of calling around to get someone to pick them up!  In particular, if you know of a local church that has an annual garage sale, books are usually a huge part of those!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Could I please ask Robin and Jim to go to a private room while they flirt. Some of us are actually trying to stay on topic.


stevene9: Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anyone gotten a tax deduction for giving books to charity. If I gave away 2000 books and got a $.25 tax credit per book for a charitable contribution, That would be quite good. But the charity must give a receipt with an appraisal of the gift for the tax deduction. Does anyone know if there is a charity that does this?

Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Has anyone gotten a tax deduction for giving books to charity. If I gave away 2000 books and got a $.25 tax credit per book for a charitable contribution, That would be quite good. But the charity must give a receipt with an appraisal of the gift for the tax deduction. Does anyone know if there is a charity that does this?
> 
> Steve


Any charity will give you a receipt. (Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc.) But the dollar amount is usually left blank for you to fill in yourself. Some will write down the actual items donated. Some won't.

It's the honor system.

We donate to ARC (a local charity) every year and take the tax deduction.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am keeping my current book collection. I love the way books look and like my reading room. Right now I have three very full bookshelves. They don't take up a ton of space and reflect my love of reading and learning. When we move, I might change my mind. Given that we bought our house in July, I don't see us moving anytime soon. 

If I do give away books, I think I would donate my fiction books to the library or a shelter. I will keep my political science books just in case I return to teaching. I know that the theories in the books are still being discussed and relevent so there is no reason to get rid of them. I will keep my stats and game theory books as reference materials. I will keep the kids books that I bought for when my nieces and nephews come over for my own kids. I can't see giving a four year old a Kindle, even if it has color. 

Steve, I would hold on to the older books. There is nothing wrong with having a collection of great books. Maybe you can agree to down size to two bookshelves instead of the entire basement.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I am keeping my current book collection. I love the way books look and like my reading room. Right now I have three very full bookshelves. They don't take up a ton of space and reflect my love of reading and learning. When we move, I might change my mind. Given that we bought our house in July, I don't see us moving anytime soon.


You sound like us. Have you seen the pics of our library? Three overfull bookshelves, two huge chairs, one Ottoman and a conveniently placed table.

Paradise.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

When I donated to the library the last time, they gave me a reciept to fill out myself. I thought that was a bit weird. I had kept a list of the books and Video Tapes that I donated so it was not an issue but it was a surprise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> When I donated to the library the last time, they gave me a reciept to fill out myself. I thought that was a bit weird. I had kept a list of the books and Video Tapes that I donated so it was not an issue but it was a surprise.


Standard practice.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You sound like us. Have you seen the pics of our library? Three overfull bookshelves, two huge chairs, one Ottoman and a conveniently placed table.
> 
> Paradise.


I have a couch, a chair, a conveniently placed table, and a fire place.

Paradise. 

My fiance does not read. He has one book shelf. All the rest are mine. The reading room is essentially my living room furniture from my apartment and books. It is mine. All mine. I love it. It is nice and cozy and there are books, books, and more books.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I have a couch, a chair, a conveniently placed table, and a fire place.
> 
> Paradise.
> 
> My fiance does not read. He has one book shelf. All the rest are mine. The reading room is essentially my living room furniture from my apartment and books. It is mine. All mine. I love it. It is nice and cozy and there are books, books, and more books.


But do you have paneling? 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,979.msg20608.html#msg20608


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope no paneling. I am not a fan of paneling. Sorry. I do have WW! and WWII war Bonds Posters framed and on the wall. We are thinking of getting some nice topographic maps of places that we have backpacked and hiked together to put on the larger wall.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Nope no paneling. I am not a fan of paneling. Sorry. I do have WW! and WWII war Bonds Posters framed and on the wall. We are thinking of getting some nice topographic maps of places that we have backpacked and hiked together to put on the larger wall.


I love maps on the wall. And I'm not a big fan of paneling either... *EXCEPT* in a library. It just feels.... right.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Now that I only read ebooks, my wife wants me to give my 2000+ books to the library so she can reclaim our basement. I have never given away books, I guess you could say I am a collector. For a short while I even collected old books, like from the 16th century to the 19th century. It will be very hard for me to give them away. Of course I would keep a few of my favorite books that I like to reread and are not yet out in Kindle format. What have you folks done with your books, or is it too soon to even consider such a move?
> 
> Steve


 I have actually done the getting-rid-of-books routine before. Nine years ago, I moved from a three-bedroom house with bookshelves on every wall to a one-bedroom apartment. I had a friend who had a huge book sale of all the books that I didn't want and shared the money with me. I was amazed how few books I actually kept.

These days I offer my books on Freecycle where they are snapped up.

Patricia


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice song Jim!  Yellow Submarine, right?

I used to put books out on bookmooch.com, where you put out books that you're done with, and mooch other ones that you would like to read.  But I wasn't getting nearly as much out of it as I was putting into it in postage, and then some snippy girl with a real entitlement complex filed a complaint b/c she mooched some mid-70s book my mom had, and was "shocked and horrified to find that it wasn't the vintage mint first edition that she had been hoping for".  B/c "as is, cover damaged", does apparently imply a mint-condition book.  After that, I decided it wasn't worth the effort, so I closed my account.  But if just getting rid of books is what you're after, it may be a pretty good resource.

And then there's another one....crosswalk?  Book crossing?  But you also have to register your books there, and they get a number.  Which was way more trouble than I was willing to go to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Nice song Jim! Yellow Submarine, right?




Witch.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

just call me Agnes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> just call me Esme.


Not "Granny?"


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Nice song Jim! Yellow Submarine, right?
> 
> I used to put books out on bookmooch.com, where you put out books that you're done with, and mooch other ones that you would like to read. But I wasn't getting nearly as much out of it as I was putting into it in postage, and then some snippy girl with a real entitlement complex filed a complaint b/c she mooched some mid-70s book my mom had, and was "shocked and horrified to find that it wasn't the vintage mint first edition that she had been hoping for". B/c "as is, cover damaged", does apparently imply a mint-condition book. After that, I decided it wasn't worth the effort, so I closed my account. But if just getting rid of books is what you're after, it may be a pretty good resource.
> 
> And then there's another one....crosswalk? Book crossing? But you also have to register your books there, and they get a number. Which was way more trouble than I was willing to go to.


Robin: I agree Bookmooch & I also use Paperback Swap after a while spending money to send the books adds up and it more trouble then it was worth. Also I am trying to get rid of the DTB in my apartment not get more. I have many 200 or more I need to get rid of.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Not "Granny?"


Totally no fair editing my quote to reflect teeny vamp lit. Reneesmee? WTF?
If it's not Yellow Submarine, what is it? I went for the "Mostly Harmless" reference. You know, b/c Arthur sang YS while making sandwiches? Of perfectly normal beasts? Maybe not.

Anne, you might want to try TM's suggestion of donating to battered women's shelters. That way, you could take some time to sort out your books, then get rid of them once you've culled out...whichever ones you want to keep or sell or give to friends, or whichever. Bookmooch was cool at first, but then I realized that everyone was mooching my books, which were mostly new copies that had been read once (the Anita Blake books come to mind) (with a few exceptions. Dad said if I was in the mood to send out books, there were tons in the basement that hadn't seen daylight in years), and I wasn't seeing anything coming in by way of return, I decided it wasn't worth the investment of time. And then I noticed that a large number of books being posted were in Belgian. Just ugh.

Also, does anyone else remember the weird tax law change from a couple of years ago? Where if you donated a car or a boat to a charity, they had to sell it, then you could deduct the amount of the sale from your taxes, but you could no longer assign a value to the item your ownself? Does that apply to things like books and clothes as well? Or items that displace a lot of water?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Robin:  "Esme" is Esmerelda Weatherwax, the most powerful witch on the Discworld.  She goes by the name "Granny Weatherwax."

The song is to the tune of Blue Oyster Cult's "(Don't Fear) The Reaper."  I thought it was obvious.  Sorry.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

My bad on all counts.  Apparently I've also gone tone deaf this week.  I'm sure it will clear up in the fullness of time.  Just positive.  If it doesn't, I don't know how I'm going to get Yellow Submarine out of my head.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> My bad on all counts. Apparently I've also gone tone deaf this week. I'm sure it will clear up in the fullness of time. Just positive. If it doesn't, I don't know how I'm going to get Yellow Submarine out of my head.


LOL

I generally use a hammer.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I was going to go with the Windex Margarita.  Lower impact.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I was going to go with the Windex Margarita. Lower impact.


I have apparently been drinking it for two days and I can't remember anything so I'd say it is probably a good call.

*mild seizure*


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Re: Tax Deductions

IRS regulations changed beginning in tax year 2007. Require receipt, including detailed description of items (pictures can be used), and basis for deduction claimed (appraisal, comparability, etc.). The blank receipt that you fill in the amount doesn't work anymore if you get audited.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

The blank receipt works if you fill it in with detailed description of the items, basis for deduction claimed etc... I just keep them blank if/untill I need them.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> Re: Tax Deductions
> 
> IRS regulations changed beginning in tax year 2007. Require receipt, including detailed description of items (pictures can be used), and basis for deduction claimed (appraisal, comparability, etc.). The blank receipt that you fill in the amount doesn't work anymore if you get audited.


I recently made a clothing donation and got one of these blank reciepts, it did have a total dollar value but items description was left for me to fill in, is this a problem?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

> The blank receipt works if you fill it in with detailed description of the items, basis for deduction claimed etc... I just keep them blank if/untill I need them.


Sorry, I can't let that go. The documentation of a tax-related transaction has to be made contemporaneously with the transaction. Doesn't work to fill it in after you get the audit notice. 

That's my last comment. I didn't join this forum to practice law. It took too long to get away from lawyering to get sucked back in because of my interest in e-readers.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

If it helps, JW, we're all learning something from your comments.  Think of it as pro-bono work, maybe?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

> If it helps, JW, we're all learning something from your comments. Think of it as pro-bono work, maybe?


There is an old saying that legal advice is worth what you pay for it.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> There is an old saying that legal advice is worth what you pay for it.


Think that applies to all advice


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ... you might want to try TM's suggestion of donating to battered women's shelters. That way, you could take some time to sort out your books, then get rid of them once you've culled out...whichever ones you want to keep or sell or give to friends, or whichever. ... you could no longer assign a value to the item your ownself? Does that apply to things like books and clothes as well?


Assisted living centers for the elderly are another place where second-hand books and recent magazines are often appreciated. I took a box to a complex where a friend's mother lives (about 200 residents), asked the manager if it was OK to leave the books for people to take and everyone was happy.

I also take books to Goodwill (in my area they will take paperback/softcover but not hardcover) and get a receipt for my "donation" ... I do keep a list of the books/condition/fair market value and assume these get added in by my accountant (sure hope so - I'll have to go check last year's return).

There's a used book store in the nearest city - they too will take recent (not more than 5 years old) paperback/softcover books in very good shape. I get credit for 50% of the price they sell the book for. If the books don't sell after 6 months, the owner donates them to a local nonprofit. I always manage to find something to use my credit on ...

If I don't have a relative or friend who wants a hardcover book when I'm done with - I leave it on a bus-stop bench during the summer -- even in my tiny rural village, someone always takes them.

Once I do one more clean-out this spring, I don't think I'll have a big problem in the future -- I've been finding more than enough to read between Amazon and the free ebook sites


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If I may regarding tax deductions:  The organization you donate to is not required to value the items you donate.  That's your job.  The documentation the IRS requires is a list of items donated with what they originally cost and what you reckon their value to be at the time you're donating them.  You get to deduct the current value. . .assuming they're items like books, clothes, etc. that generally go down in value.

If the total value you're donating for the year is not more than $500, all you have to do is make a dollar figure entry on the tax return.  But if the total value is more than $500, there's an additional form required on which you must indicate the organization you donated to, the date, and the value.  

Now the rules are different for cars or items that have increased in value, and there's more 'proof' required if the value donated is more than $5000, but this is the gist.  What I recommend to my clients is that they keep a list next to the box where they put their items for donation and note the cost and value at the time they put something in the box.  Then when they donate, they get the receipt from the organization and can attach their list to it for their records.

And so you know whereof I speak:    I am an Enrolled Agent, a federally authorized tax practicioner licensed to practice before the IRS.  I specialize in individual income tax return preparation and have been preparing tax returns for over 20 years.  Mind you, the information I've given here is not meant to be taken as specific advice, you should consult your own tax professional regarding your situation.

Ann


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

thank you ann.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you Ann, it's good to here from a real expert.

Steve


----------

